
Show HN: CryptoPanic – News aggregator focused on cryptocurrencies - darklow
https://cryptopanic.com
======
elorm
This incredibly useful. However i'm just a little skeptical about the impact
on price and whether it can successfully push either negative or positive
signals.

Great Job overall. I already posted the link in a few crypto telegram channels

~~~
darklow
Yes, I agree, the impact by single news post to price is close to zero.
However each news post gives positive or negative signal to whole blockchain
industry or particular coin. So maybe I should rename it to just Positive /
Negative signal. Instead of mentioning word "Price". What do you think? Maybe
better suggestions? Thanks a lot for spreading the word!

~~~
elorm
Yeah, i think renaming it to Positive/Negative Signal should reduce some
pressure. For you to optimally determine how the news really impacts on the
price, you'd have to monitor several channels/chatgroups/reddit forums and
feeds of several cryptogroups to see whether they are affected. Too much work,
and i doubt even machine learning will be helpful in this scenario. Your
current approach is fine. Keep up!!

------
darklow
Hi, I’m a developer of CryptoPanic. It was getting more complicated for me to
keep track of many reasons and indicators why prices are skyrocketing or
falling, so as a developer I decided to solve my pain by creating an
aggregator of all the news and letting users vote on wether the particular
news are giving positive or negative signals. Many more features are on their
way, but as “they” say - skip perfection and launch early :) Hope you find it
useful too. Feedback and ideas would be much appreciated. Thank you.

~~~
fratlas
How do you determine impact on price?

~~~
darklow
These are user votes, to be honest, they're currently 95% mine :) since I just
launched the project. But the goal of course is to raise an audience enough,
so the votes are at least 10+/\- instead of just a few per post.

------
sh87
Very neat UI. How you calculate the "impact on price" is still not clear to
me.

I wanted to build something like this, will keep coming back to check on
updates.

Edit: just read your response on the other question. Do you imagine this
process of figuring out the impact on price to be semi-manual or calculated in
some way rather than being subjected to public opinion?

~~~
darklow
I thought of that - calculate impact on price automatically, but then dropped
the idea. I am not saying it is impossible, but there are just too many
options. I think it is similar to trading bots - I have tried using bots for
trading and there are so many times I wish bot sold or bought at particular
point knowing what I know, etc. Another problem is multiple currencies, for
example - when so many are predicting BTC/ETH flip. Some news may be positive
for one currency and be negative for another. Which is why I decided that user
votes should be best source once audience is big enough.

